# Hobby zum Beruf machen: PCGH sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in (m/w/d)



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hobby zum Beruf machen: PCGH sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in (m/w/d)*

						Nutzen Sie diese Chance und machen Sie Ihr Hobby zum Beruf: PCGH sucht ab sofort eine(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online (m/w/d). Bewerben Sie sich noch heute und vielleicht können Sie schon bald Ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hobby zum Beruf machen: PCGH sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in (m/w/d)*


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2021)

hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2021)

Volontäre sind nicht unbezahlt - niemand würde jahrelang für nix kommen. 
Dass man von den Gehalten in der Stufe nicht reich werden wird ist aber auch klar denke ich.


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Volontäre sind nicht unbezahlt - niemand würde jahrelang für nix kommen.
> Dass man von den Gehalten in der Stufe nicht reich werden wird ist aber auch klar denke ich.



Ist bei uns anders: wir haben Voluntäre, oft für 1 Semester - dafür gibts halt Zertifikate, Zeugnisse und danach auch die Anstellung als Angebot.
Gut, wenn es hier besser gelöst ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ist bei uns anders: wir haben Voluntäre, oft für 1 Semester - dafür gibts halt Zertifikate, Zeugnisse und danach auch die Anstellung als Angebot.


Kurzfristig unentgeltlich gibts auch, das sind aber Praktika, keine Volontariate (man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich mich da irre^^).


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurzfristig unentgeltlich gibts auch, das sind aber Praktika, keine Volontariate (man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich mich da irre^^).


Stimmt bestimmt.
Ich hänge hier wohl zu sehr am Wort "freiwillig"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Mai 2021)

Bei uns kriegen meinem Wissen nach selbst die Praktikanten mehr als ein Zeugnis. Vom Volontärsgehalt kann man zwar keine großen Sprünge machen, aber es reicht zum Überleben. Dass ich nach dem Volontariat weniger Geld auf dem Konto hatte, als vorher, lag nur an den Umzugkosten und Urlaube konnte ich mir zwischendurch weiterhin leisten. (YMMW – hängt natürlich auch vom persönlichen Lebensstil ab, wieviel Monat am Ende des Geldes noch übrig ist.)
Es handelt sich halt um eine Ausbildungsposition, bei der aber weder die Anforderungen noch das Gehalt bei "0" starten.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Mai 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Frag ich mich grad: habe ich da ein falsches Bild im Kopf: Volontariat= unbezahlte Arbeit. 1-2 Jahre unbezahlt arbeiten? In 2 Jahren habe ich ein halbes Journalismus-Studium durch. Hinzu kommen jede Menge junge Mädls (oder Jungs) die einen begleiten...
> Also wenns unbezahlt ist, wundere ich mich gerade ein bisschen.


Ein wichtiger Schritt vor einer Bewerbung ist natürlich, die Stellenausschreibung komplett zu lesen. Da steht nämlich drin:


> Sie erhalten eine faire Bezahlung für das Volontariat.


Das kann ich im Übrigen bestätigen.


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Schritt vor einer Bewerbung ist natürlich, die Stellenausschreibung komplett zu lesen. Da steht nämlich drin:
> 
> Das kann ich im Übrigen bestätigen.


Habe ich in der Tat überlesen, sorry.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das klingt zwar nett, aber bei
> 
> Frag ich mich grad: habe ich da ein falsches Bild im Kopf: Volontariat= unbezahlte Arbeit. 1-2 Jahre unbezahlt arbeiten? In 2 Jahren habe ich ein halbes Journalismus-Studium durch. Hinzu kommen jede Menge junge Mädls (oder Jungs) die einen begleiten...
> Also wenns unbezahlt ist, wundere ich mich gerade ein bisschen.



Sorry, wenn ich da etwas empfindlich klinge, aber die Mär von "unbezahlt" kommt hier immer wieder hoch.

Es wäre schön, wenn das mal in der Kiste bleibt, wo es hingehört. Wir hatten noch nie (NEVER!) ein unbezahltes Volontariat. Oder ein unbezahltes Praktikum. Ich weiß nicht, woher dieser Unfug kommt.


----------



## Rollora (10. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich da etwas empfindlich klinge, aber die Mär von "unbezahlt" kommt hier immer wieder hoch.
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn das mal in der Kiste bleibt, wo es hingehört. Wir hatten noch nie (NEVER!) ein unbezahltes Volontariat. Oder ein unbezahltes Praktikum. Ich weiß nicht, woher dieser Unfug kommt.


Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmal ausdrücklich entschuldigen. Ich habe von unserem Betrieb - ein Staatlicher - auf andere geschlossen. Entschuldige ich wollte damit niemanden persönlich angreifen.

Am besten wär es wohl, meine obigen Beiträge zu löschen, damit User die nur quer drüber lesen - so wie ich es bei meiner News getan habe - nicht auf falsche Gedanken kommen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmal ausdrücklich entschuldigen. Ich habe von unserem Betrieb - ein Staatlicher - auf andere geschlossen. Entschuldige ich wollte damit niemanden persönlich angreifen.
> 
> Am besten wär es wohl, meine obigen Beiträge zu löschen, damit User die nur quer drüber lesen - so wie ich es bei meiner News getan habe - nicht auf falsche Gedanken kommen.


Du kannst deinen Beitrag einfach entsprechend editieren, dann sieht der normale Nutzer da nichts mehr von


----------



## Krabonq (31. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Schritt vor einer Bewerbung ist natürlich, die Stellenausschreibung komplett zu lesen. Da steht nämlich drin:



Nichts neues bei dem User...



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn das mal in der Kiste bleibt, wo es hingehört. Wir hatten noch nie (NEVER!) ein unbezahltes Volontariat. Oder ein unbezahltes Praktikum. Ich weiß nicht, woher dieser Unfug kommt.



Wahrscheinlich weil viele andere Zeitschriften das leider nicht so machen.
Kann sein, dass sich das mittlerweile generell geändert hat, aber in den 2000ern hat man von Zeitschriften aus der Technik Branche immer wieder gelesen, dass Praktika "gratis" sind.
Als Beispiel dazu:


			Superlevel: Über Lehrgeld | Dennis Kogel
		


Mit dem Wort "Volontariat" hebt man sich aber eigentlich schon automatisch davon ab und das ist nicht mit einem Praktikum zu vergleichen, eine Entlohnung ist hier eigentlich normal. Insofern sehr komisch, wenn jemand meint, dass das hier anders sein sollte.


----------



## Thomas5010 (9. Juni 2021)

Liebes PCGamesHardware Team,

manchmal frage ich mich bei euren Anforderungen, ob Ihr nicht besser einen reifen, erfahrenen IT-Fachmann mit Lebenserfahrung suchen solltet.

Beispiel:

Naturtalent für organisatorische Fragen
Kühler Kopf in stressigen Momenten
Sicherer Umgang mit PCs und Office-Programmen sowie gute Internet- und Englischkenntnisse
u.v.m
Die meisten jungen (unerfahrenen) Menschen, die sich für eine Volontär Stelle bewerben, werden garantiert nicht allen euren Anforderungen gerecht. Realistischer ist, dass ein junger Mensch sich Gaben mit der Zeit aneignet. Und bei einer eher gering bezahlten Stelle, würde ich mich als "Supermensch" woanders bewerben.

Stattdessen gilt: Der Mensch ist auf Ergänzung angelegt. Was der eine kann, dass kann der andere weniger gut. Die Stärken und Schwächen  gleichen sich im Team aus. So ist der Mensch aufgebaut.

Ich bezweifle, dass eure Festangestellten all diese Anforderungen, die ihr an Volontäre stellt, erfüllt.


----------



## Acgira (9. Juni 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Naturtalent für organisatorische Fragen
> Kühler Kopf in stressigen Momenten
> Sicherer Umgang mit PCs und Office-Programmen sowie gute Internet- und Englischkenntnisse
> u.v.m
> Die meisten jungen (unerfahrenen) Menschen, die sich für eine Volontär Stelle bewerben, werden garantiert nicht allen euren Anforderungen gerecht.


Ich erfülle quasi keine der Anfoderungen...Wenn ich jünger wär, wär ich natülich etwas verzweifelt. ... somit  kann ich mich damit trösten, es muss ja auch diejenigen geben die all die Beiträge anklicken und lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Juni 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Die meisten jungen (unerfahrenen) Menschen, die sich für eine Volontär Stelle bewerben, werden garantiert nicht allen euren Anforderungen gerecht.


Das können sie auch gar nicht und das wird auch nicht erwartet. Hintergrund dieser Formulierungen ist jemanden zu finden, der es mit dem Job wirklich ernst meint, dann kommen die Dinge nämlich alle von allein. Als ich hier angefangen habe, was nun fast zwei Jahre her ist (ich bin also im letzten Monat meiner Ausbildung), habe ich die ersten Monate stetig neue Dinge gelernt. In der ersten Woche hätte ich bei Stress niemals Ruhe bewahren, ein Naturtalent für organisatorische Fragen oder sofort sicher mit jedweder Hardware umgehen können. Doch dank großartiger Kollegen habe ich mir das sehr schnell aneignen können und wurde über die Zeit immer sicherer und professioneller.  

Es ist ansonsten genau so, wie du sagst, wir sind ein Team und ohne ein gutes Zusammenspiel könnten wir wohl kaum jeden Monat ein Heft (plus drei Sonderhefte im Jahr), Videos bei Youtube, einen Instagram- und Facebook-Auftritt, tägliche Online-Specials und obendrein eine richtige Internetseite inklusive Forum auf die Beine stellen. Für jemanden, der gerade hier neu anfängt, ist das alles sehr viel auf einmal. Aber das legt sich mit der Zeit, wirklich.


----------



## Thomas5010 (10. Juni 2021)

Ich ärgere mich zum Teil massiv über die Einstellungen von Arbeitgebern (ohne euch speziell zu meinen). Es werden horrende Anforderungen gestellt und die Gegenleistung in Form von monetären Erträgen ist sehr überschaubar. Das Motto lautet: Viel verlangen, wenig geben.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich seit einigen Jahren erfolgreich selbständig im IT Bereich bin. Wenn schon ein Arbeitgeber über meine Zeit verfügt und von meiner Expertise profitieren will, dann erwarte ich auch einen Lohn, der sich nicht auf knapp über 2200 € Netto bewegt. Natürlich gibt es Boni. Diese sind aber nicht vertraglich fest gelegt und können jederzeit wieder gekürzt werden.

Das passt einfach nicht zu den Ansprüchen eines Unternehmens an einen zukünftigen Bewerber (ohne euch im speziellen zu meinen).


----------

